# anxiety



## juanrosado30 (Aug 19, 2014)

My anxiety really triggers my ibsd can anyone tell me what they do for there anxiety? I travel a lot for work and just found out I ibs I'm afraid to go back to work and trying to find out how to deal with my anxiety so I can go back. If i can deal with the anxiety I know I can deal with the ibs. Please if anyone can help with this I really would appreciate it. Thanks in advance. My boss is very understanding and gave me some time off to deal with it and IM thankful to him and God for that.


----------



## ohheyitsflower (Aug 25, 2014)

Naturopathy! (and lots of peppermint tea!!)

It is the ONLY thing that has really honestly helped me (especially with the stress)

They can be expensive, but all you need is one appointment. They help you at a specialized level, not just a doctor that looks at your overall health. The Naturopath will look at your eating habits (what can make the IBS worse) and the best part, focus on your anxiety and build tools to help overcome the overwhelming anxiety. I get the anxiety too. Sometimes I am too scared to leave my apartment.

I recommend Naturopathy to everyone with IBS, and especially people dealing with anxiety. Just check it out and do some research to see if its something you would try


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello and welcome! I can certainly relate as I was virtually housebound with IBS and pain and fear of needing the restroom while out. I have corresponded with many folks here on this board over the years, who also have had IBS along with anxiety where their IBS has kept them afraid of leaving their home- just like I was. Since 1998, many of us here have had success with the IBS Audio Program which is a gut specific protocol with a great track record and successful clinical trials. You can find information about it in the links below or feel free to ask me any questions as I am happy to help. It is easy to do (you just listen to a session for about 1/2 hour each day - usually just before bedtime seems best for most - and you gradually feel better and break that brain-gut connection that is so much a part of IBS. There IS hope - take a peek at the links below, and again, do feel free to ask me anything... Take care.


----------



## kaydee82 (Aug 16, 2014)

I just started the IBS audio program. It's too soon to say if it works, but it certainly is very relaxing and i look forward to listening every night. I looked at the research on it, and as I recall, there's some decent data to back up its success.


----------

